# Westard Bound



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Packing up gear getting ready to head west to Montana then to Colorado for the Muzzy elk season. Spend a couple days in Glacier NP sight seeing then on to elk camp. Packing lighter this year due to the need to have one of my buddies come out and pick us up and hual our gear into camp. We are taking motorhome plus pulling goldwing in trailer. Leave in three weeks.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like your going to have a blast! Keep us posted and good luck! Let the sleepless nights begin!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Luck.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks guys will update whenI get back.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

best of luck!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Buddy called me yesterday and snow in the forecast for elk camp. :yikes:


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Best of luck. Can't wait to hear about your hunt. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good Luck!

Post up pics of the entire trip!! I need to get to Glacier...


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

I haven't been to Glacier since I was ten or so. I bet there has been some changes since then seeing that was 45+ years ago. I remeber swimming in Lake McDonald in June. I don't think I will do that again but you never know.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

kbb3358 said:


> I haven't been to Glacier since I was ten or so. I bet there has been some changes since then seeing that was 45+ years ago. I remeber swimming in Lake McDonald in June. I don't think I will do that again but you never know.


Afraid of "shrinkage"?


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

kbb3358 said:


> I haven't been to Glacier since I was ten or so. I bet there has been some changes since then seeing that was 45+ years ago. I remeber swimming in Lake McDonald in June. I don't think I will do that again but you never know.



I herd on the News a couple of weeks ago there was a pretty big fire by Glacier National park? .

Kevin


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

There's around a hundred different fires in NW montana right now.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

At least three fires in Glacier as of now. But if that stopps you from going out then you would never go to the west. Fires are happening all the time out there. I was in Yellowstone a couple years back and they say that there are hundreds of fires every year in the park. We never saw smoke or flames the entire week there. Glacier Park is 1.1 million acres and has of today was around 20,000 acres. That's less then 2 percent of the park.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

kbb3358 said:


> Glacier Park is 1.1 million acres and has of today was around 20,000 acres. That's less then 2 percent of the park....


...not counting campfires!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Fire bans all over the place. Not even allowing them in the normal designated spots. The smoke is thick here in Missoula today but who knows what tomorrow brings.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Fire bans all over the place. Not even allowing them in the normal designated spots. The smoke is thick here in Missoula today but who knows what tomorrow brings.


How far are you from Glacier? Our plan is to travel US 2 from UP of Michigan. Do you know how that road is?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm 2 1/2 hours out from Glacier. I'm in Missoula between Glacier and Yellowstone. 2 is open.


kbb3358 said:


> How far are you from Glacier? Our plan is to travel US 2 from UP of Michigan. Do you know how that road is?[/QUOTE


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

WILDCATWICK said:


> I'm 2 1/2 hours out from Glacier. I'm in Missoula between Glacier and Yellowstone. 2 is open.


How is US 2 for traveling? Good road? Much construction?


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm 35 miles from the park. No road construction on 2 in Montana as far as I know. Here's the view of the mountains from my front door.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

kbb3358 said:


> At least three fires in Glacier as of now. But if that stopps you from going out then you would never go to the west. Fires are happening all the time out there. I was in Yellowstone a couple years back and they say that there are hundreds of fires every year in the park. We never saw smoke or flames the entire week there. Glacier Park is 1.1 million acres and has of today was around 20,000 acres. That's less then 2 percent of the park.



On the News it just showed that they were evacuating some of the camp grounds there, the video looked pretty scary the fire wasn't far behind the people trying to get out.
there have been a couple of fires in past years down in the area I hunt in MT too.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Was just on he Glacier NP website and they only show two camp areas that are shutdown. Still have two weeks before we leave so will keep an eye open for news. If you hear something new please post either on this thread or send me a PM.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Fire closes U.S. 2 near Essex; Noxon-area evacuations expand
http://missoulian.com/news/state-and-regional/article_ef65c88c-0e22-5cd4-9834-6d5a451d7c6a.html


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Fire closes U.S. 2 near Essex; Noxon-area evacuations expand
> http://missoulian.com/news/state-and-regional/article_ef65c88c-0e22-5cd4-9834-6d5a451d7c6a.html


We were going to do the loop. Starting at St. Mary on Going to sun then around 2 back to St. Mary then maybe to cross the border into Waterton Park.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Getting close down to just over a week to hit the road. Packing gear and food. Still keeping eye on the wildfires in Glacier but will change plans if needed. There are pently other places to see on the way or elsewhere. Is there any good spots to camp near the Little Bighorn Battlefield?


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

the Flathead is still at about 2 mile visibility; a cold front is supposed to move in Friday so things could blow up again this weekend.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Cue the fan and the poop!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I guided on the Bitterroot yesterday and I could not see the mountains at all! Got home in Missoula and visibility was about a mile. Health warnings are out. New fires popped up all around us and there are no more resources to try to suppress the new fires. I pray things change this weekend but if there are no rains with the winds they're predicting tomorrow then things are going to get way worse.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm in Denver at the moment. They have been having smoke problems off and on. The brother in Seeley Lake is watching the Morrell Complex fire. That one is about 6 miles NNE of Seeley.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude, you're going to want to change your plans.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Plans can be changed on the fly if needed. Still plan on leaving on Saturday and heading that direction. Thanks for the information you guys have been great.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

kbb3358 said:


> Plans can be changed on the fly if needed. Still plan on leaving on Saturday and heading that direction. Thanks for the information you guys have been great.


Smoke blew out yesterday with the weather. I believe HYW 2 reopened with an escort. Weather forecast is favorable for the upcoming week. Things can change at any moment but I'm looking out my window and can see the mountains!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Last time we were out there Colorado had the worst rain fall for two day period. We were told not to come but we were already out there plus had permits for elk. We were in Yellowstone and not a drop of rain fell but as we got into Colorado the roads were being closed behind us. We had to drive 4 hours out of the normal route to get in and out of camp. No stranger to changing plans.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I stand corrected. Smoke has been gone since Sunday when a cold front moved in. All the fires are laying down pretty good. We had a good soaker this afternoon and it's supposed to rain through the weekend. Should be nice by the time you get here!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Heading out tomorrow. Hope to be there late sunday or early monday.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sitting here at work thinking if I have everything packed. Big push tonight and tomorrow to get motorhome and trailer packed. Wife gets out of work at 3:30pm and hope to be on the road by 5. Taking the northern route thru UP.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

kbb3358 said:


> Sitting here at work thinking if I have everything packed. Big push tonight and tomorrow to get motorhome and trailer packed. Wife gets out of work at 3:30pm and hope to be on the road by 5. Taking the northern route thru UP.


Be safe and enjoy! I'm heading out for my own Montana adventure today. Going to fish the Gallatine and float the Yellowstone and Madison river. I've been so busy in Missoula I have yet to made it over that way yet.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well got back to Michigan yesterday. Had great time in Glacier. No smoke but had a foot of snow at Logan's pass on the 6th. Took them to noon to get it back opened up. Rode motorclcye up to Two Many Glacier on Monday. Rode across the Going to the Sun road on Tuesday then up to Waterton Park on Wednesday. Tuesday going from East to West Glacier on the Going to the Sun road we had fog, rain, sun and sleet on the 106 mile round trip. Does it every stop blowing there?

Thursday Headed to Colorado but stopped at Little Bighorn Battlefield. I wished we could have spent more time there but needed to be in Denver by noon or ealrier to head into elk camp. To make a long story short. I didn't get an elk but saw a few with a bunch of their furer friends (moose and bears). Our group ended up ith one 4x5 bull elk and 4X5 muley buck and doe.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

This year might have been our groups last trip to elk camp. Have been doing this for close to 30 years. Guys are getting older and the energy to setup our camp is growing less. Being the outsider (from Michigan) it does take a lot of effort to put such a nice camp together. I suggested to downsize camp and let get a little rougher but again I am the outsider.Even hauling game back to camp has gotten to a point where they want you to shoot game close to camp. These guys are my buddies and will miss going out there if indeed it is over.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------

